# Probleme de connexion avec la souris Logitech v470 bluetooth



## JSDX (6 Avril 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

Voila j'ai cette souris bluetooth. Quand j'allume l'imac (os x mis à jour, leopard derniere version), la souris n'est pas detectée. Je dois prendre une souris filaire et faire le jumelage bluetooth manuellement ce qui est absolument n'importe quoi vous en conviendrez. J'ai beau éteindre et rallumer la souris, appuyer sur le bouton "connect" (la souris clignote bleu), rien à faire :/

Meme probleme également si on arrete d'utiliser la souris pendant une longue periode, elle décroche et on doit rebrancher une souris basique filaire pour relancer le jumelage.

Meme probleme en sortie de veille. Bref cette souris est inutilisable, je n'ai pas trouvé de solutions sur Internet, voila un achat que je regrette amèrement.

J'ai essayé bien sur de desinstaller et reinstaller le logitech control center, changé les piles, etc...

Voila, si quelqu'un a une piste... 

Merci !


----------



## stefhan (8 Mai 2009)

Merci JSDX de mettre un mot sur nos maux !

Mon ancienne souris Logitech ayant lâché, je me suis dit que c'était l'occasion pour tester une souris sans fil, ce que je n'avais jamais fait depuis des années. Evidemment mon choix s'est vite porté sur une bluethoot ne voulant pas condamner un port USB pour ça.

Très vite, j'ai déchanté et eu les mêmes symptômes : elle décroche très souvent, réveil très difficile et saccadé quand on s'absente quelques minutes, impossible de la connecter au démarrage avec l'obligation d'avoir une souris filiaire (j'ai acheté une souris "bas de gamme" à 9 euros et marche bien mieux  ). Le pire dans l'histoire est son imprécision, peu pratique et pas idéal pour l'infographie, surtout Photoshop 

Sinon à part ça, je craignais qu'elle soit lourde et massive et bien non elle s'avère confortable et tient parfaitement bien dans la main.

Bref mon passage sur une souris sans fil est un peu délicat là


----------



## JSDX (9 Mai 2009)

Haaaaa je me sens moins seul.

Bah moi j'en ai eu ras la casquette elle a fini sur Ebay. J'avais contacté Logitech mais bien sur pas de solution, hormis un renvoi à mes frais pour un échange alors c'est bon quoi..

Retour au filaire, je peste Apple pour le nombre dérisoire de ports USB sur leur machine, mais de toute facon j'ai une tablette graphique now donc je ne me sers plus ou peu d'une souris, en tout cas je suis sevré des souris bluethooth


----------



## gege91 (9 Mai 2009)

salut, j'ai aussi une V 470 et je n'ai aucun problème pour l'instant :rateau:


----------



## normafnor (10 Mai 2009)

pareil pour moi, jamais eu de souci avec ce modèle que j'avais préféré à la mighty mouse


----------



## Teteo (13 Octobre 2010)

Bonsoir à tous, je relance le sujet&#8230; 
J'ai moi aussi en ma possession une souris bluetooth Logitech V470 Cordless Laser. Chez un ami tout fonctionnait parfaitement, connectée avec mon mac bien sûr, et une fois retourné chez moi, le pointeur de ma souris ne voulait plus bouger! Pourtant mon mac reconnaît l'appareil bluetooth et ce dernier ce connecte! :s
Voici quelques screenshots pour mieux caractériser le problème:











Merci d'avance pour l'aide!


----------



## dejautilise (14 Octobre 2010)

hello,

est que ton pote a bien "déconnecté /dé-jumelé "la souris de son ordi ? (je pense que cela vient de la... ^^)

_________________________

Perso, j'ai une logitech M555b bluetooth que j'utilise lors de l'utilisation de mon macbook en poste fixe (écran externe)... Et c'est une horreur !!! 
la souris est plutôt pas mal, mais le fait qu'elle saccade quotidiennement la rend tres agacente, voir inutilisable...


----------



## Teteo (14 Octobre 2010)

dejautilise a dit:


> hello,
> 
> est que ton pote a bien "déconnecté /dé-jumelé "la souris de son ordi ? (je pense que cela vient de la... ^^)



C'est chez moi que ça ne fonctionne pas!  Il n'y a qu'une souris de connectée et elle est bien jumelée comme c'est affiché sur le premier screenshot Alors je ne vois toujours pas d'où vient le problème!


----------

